# Do these testicles look normal?



## bonnyluvslife (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello. My boyfriend's bunny sometimes get red and teary eyes and got me worried. He cannot afford to send the bunny to the vet. No matter how, the bunny's eye recovers itself from time to time. But i saw the bunny's testicles from my last visit.. I don't have much experiences with pets so could you guys take a look and see if this is something I need to be concerned?

By the way he is not neutered and he's about 6 years old.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 10, 2014)

The left one looks abit big & abnormal compared to the left. He really should take him to the vet to get him checked out. His recurring eye infection could be from a serious underlying problem eg: teeth or even cancer of the testes or infection? I'm not a complete expert with rabbit balls as I have my boys & rescue bunnies neutered. See if your boyfriend can do a payment arrangement with the vet to pay off the consult & anything else needed.


----------



## JBun (Jan 10, 2014)

From the picture, his plums look normal to me, unless you are seeing something that isn't showing well in the picture. If there is abnormal swelling of one of them, then you should have a vet take a look at him. if you aren't sure, a better close up picture might help.

If at all possible, the runny eyes should really be checked by a vet.
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/weepy.pdf


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 10, 2014)

They look normal to me as well from what I remember of my boys, sometimes they are not always exactly the same size on each side.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 10, 2014)

Rabbits are also able to hold their testicles inside of their body. This can happen with both or just one. The size of HIS right one in reference to the size of the bunny looks perfectly normal. HIS left one may be smaller or appear to be if it is inside of his body. They both appear normal to me and disagree he needs to see a vet for that reason alone. The red/watery eyes do worry me. Could he be allergic to anything in his enviornment or is he an outdoor bunny? If you ever see colored discharge (either yellow or green) then it is ideal to take him in because that could mean infection.


----------



## Azerane (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree that his testicals look fine. The eyes are a little concerning, the fact that they're going red makes me think that it could be an allergy to something in his environment.


----------



## whitelop (Jan 10, 2014)

His nails REALLY need to be trimmed. I can see that his back nail is out at an odd angle and it REALLY needs to be cut. 
A video to help, if there is difficulty cutting his nails. Hope this helps! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5trC8YgfWV8[/ame]


----------



## JBun (Jan 10, 2014)

Good catch! Completely missed that. I was um... looking somewhere else


----------



## plemmonschloe04 (Jan 12, 2020)

Is this normal on my male bunny?


----------



## TheBuns (Jan 12, 2020)

whitelop said:


> His nails REALLY need to be trimmed. I can see that his back nail is out at an odd angle and it REALLY needs to be cut.
> A video to help, if there is difficulty cutting his nails. Hope this helps!
> 
> [ame]




Yes I agree his nail need to be trim.


----------



## Donna Standar (Jan 13, 2020)

plemmonschloe04 said:


> Is this normal on my male bunny?


They look deflated, is he neutered? My male before his neuter was fuller. But if they are inside, which is possible..could be normal..and are there holes there??


----------

